# O Fogar da Ayama



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello, I am very new to the planted aquarium thing. 
Tank 120 l
Lighting- 100 w
System co2
Eheim 2213
Substrate akadama

Plants
Ammania gracilis 
Glossostigma elatinoides 
Hygrophilia difformis 
Musgo de Java 
Rotala rotundifolia 
Vallisnera spriales 
Cryptocorine wendtii 
Eusteralis Stellata 
Eleocharis acicularis 
Eleocharis vivipara 
Eleocharis parva 
Sagittaria subulata 
Heteranthera zosterifolia 
Limnophilia aromatica 
Micrathemun micranthemoides 
Rotala wallichii

Fish
10 Rasboras T. hengeli 
10 Rasboras T. heteromorpha 
20 Microrasbora Sp. Galaxy 
? Red cherry.








Thanks for watching!

Continue.....................


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love the reds!! You have nice color and growth there. Lokks like your glosso is really filling in there!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Your tank looks great!


----------



## snooze (Apr 10, 2008)

Your tank is beautiful!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

WOW!! That looks Awesome!


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Wonderful, red plants so red, and mostly are really healthy.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Simply amazing!
Beautiful tank and nice eye on plants!


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

nice tank man especially for being "new"  welcome to APC


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful tank.


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, thanks, it is important for me.

I hope that plants have an explosion of live, the aquarium have a 8 months of life and i had importans problems with de algae that are solved without hurry.

My english isn´t good but i understand you, The forum has an excellent quality and I me decidi to presenting my aquarium for this motive, in spite of the language, thanks

Congratulations to all for your work.


----------



## tetrax (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, REca!!

The layout is very impressive!!!

Sigue asi gallegiño..........se ve muy sano...........


Regards!!


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Update......








I hope design with the plants and give form, it is very difficult for me but I to get it 

Regards


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

This looks great! I like how you even incorporated pennywort into the scape well. That's often not an easy plant to aquascape with, and keep in check. Nice job!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

that does look great. Nice sense of depth


----------



## vitaroy (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow amazing! Very inspired to see the landscaping, especially the open space in the middle which form a valley.

great job buddy!

Regards
Roy


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice!!! Me gusto mucho!


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Update:
Two weeks before








Today:








Thank you for the coments.....
Regards.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Que bonita!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

I like this aquascaping, it's very well planted. Your tank nice and clear, obviously well maintained and beautiful layout with a nice feeling of depth. Keep it up.:wave:


----------



## richardesc (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome!!!! Very Impressive. I like it a lot.


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Update








Regards.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

This is the best yet. The color is incredible. Well done!


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice tank  How about a black background though?

Tom


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Manuel a mi lo único que no me termina de convencer es la Eusterallis del fondo-centro.....pero vamos, eso es algo irrisorio para un acuario tan bueno.
Está excelente tio !

Saludos


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Manuel

one of my favourites aquariums


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent scape, Reca.

Looks like the V shape in the middle is slowly starting to get shorter and shorter?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

This is one of the best scapes I have ever seen! No kidding...I love the style, the fish, and all the plants...they are all so colorful! You have soo many plants in there and I don't know how you made them all fit so nice in that tank! Its an inspiration.


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

krisw, messy_da_legend, gravy9, helgymatt, thank you, thank you, very comments, thank you......

The background is a problem, yes, surely it was better with background black or white but it is very difficult change without dismantle the aqua. Personally the "swimming pool blue" i like, it´s more expressive to the eye...

"Rub totalmente de acuerdo, el problema es que metí todas las plantas que me gustaban para intentar compaginarlas, un pupurri, saltándome la que creo que es una regla muy importante, el mezclar plantas de tan diferente tamaño, tanto de tallo como de hoja, hay que tener muy buen justo para hacer este tipo de mezclas y aún para los que tienen muy buena mano suelen desentonar bastante, la lección creo que ya la he aprendido ya que el acuario esta sufriendo en estos momentos grandes cambios para intentar hacerlo más armonioso y dejarme de tanta mezcla.

Oscar thank you for the comment, you know that the admiration is reciprocal --> Translate to spanish "

*Spanish Connection* 

Regards.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I love it! This newest iteration is the best so far


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Remodelation and update to 2009.....








Regards


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

could use a trim to even out the scape but overall nice healthy plants


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Update








Regards


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

How come you dont have the devide in the middle any more? It still looks very nice, im jealous about how healthy your plants are. Good job, please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Beautiful tank! I love it


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

wow.. love it


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Update.....








Regards


----------



## Kozy (Feb 16, 2009)

Your growth is intense.
What fish are you currently stocking?


----------



## Alberto Sosa (Mar 27, 2008)

Manuel, ¿por qué no actualizas la imagen del acuario?.

O Fogar no debe quedarse en el olvido. Es un acuario de mucha categoría.

Un abrazo
Alberto


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Kozy the fish are Microrasbora Sp. Galaxy and red cherrys shrimp.

Yes Alberto !!!! 
Update .......








Regards


----------



## Albert Escrihuela (Mar 3, 2009)

Congratulations Manuel for being CAE.
You you deserve it and the aquarium also, have done merits.

Regards.
Albert.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

yes congratulations!!! Pretty tank!


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Great Tank!

I love to see the progress in the tank!


----------



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you for the coments, i´m working in it 

Regards.


----------

